# Question on PTVbake-special



## JasonD (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm confused as to how your suppose to use the PTVbake-special command from LBA48 Boot CD


I'm trying to upgrade an SVR-3000 using instantcake to a 200GB hard drive. If I just run instant cake itself it only formats to 137GB soo I was told to run the lba48 boot CD which I did with the 200GB hard drive connected as master on the second ide cable. And the CD as slave on the primary ide.

After everything is done booting do I just type in ptvbake-special? When I do I get unrecognized command error. Also when do I put in the instant cake 4.01 image for the svr-3000?

Any suggestions would be appreciated. Am I suppose to put a certain symbol infront of the PTVbake-Special command?

Thanks in advance for any and all help.

Jason


----------



## JasonD (Mar 30, 2003)

Well I think I found out what the problem was. When typing in PTVbake-special I didn't capitalize. I did it and it seems to work. The next question would be to see if it plays inside the Sony. I'll keep you informed.

Jason


----------

